# boost gauge in center of dash custer .. ?



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

i know it has been gone over but i cant find it...searched, google'd, etc...all links that i did find were too old to open...
vag com ?
can someone post a link or explain how to get boost display in the center of gauge cluster please and thanks !...
like this incase im being confusing..this is only pic or info i could find :banghead:. http://www.ttguy.com/efu/IMGP1362_c.JPG


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5085209-boost-display-very-cool

here is a thread from about a week ago. has the manufacturer and all that info in the thread.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes what the above says. I think we came to the conclusion that unless you speak fluent German it's impossible to do lol


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

The CXI website is down, but here it is:

http://www.cxi-europe.com/shop/start.htm?main.htm

Here is my install:

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/interior_non-lighting/efu_kit/

The owner/inventor is Andreas, and he speaks and e-mails English very well. The old US rep was TechReactions, but Andreas has not been able to contact them for a few months. I am trying to see if I can pick up distribution in the US, but he wants to make sure TechReactions is gone first.

You can e-mail Andreas for specifics, if you are interested, PM me and I will send you his e-mail address.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MCPaudiTT said:


> The CXI website is down, but here it is:
> 
> http://www.cxi-europe.com/shop/start.htm?main.htm
> 
> ...


Where was this in the last forum when we were so frustrated.? Haha


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Where was this in the last forum when we were so frustrated.? Haha


lol that's what i was thinking


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> Where was this in the last forum when we were so frustrated.? Haha


I did my research after I saw that thread...


----------



## connerscg (Nov 17, 2010)

This might help...

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/boostgauge/boostgauge.htm


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I have the EFU 4 U in my 01 TT...love it. I'd like to add the accelometer function to my system as well as the EGT if possible. I've been waiting for the website to come back up in the last few months too...but no luck. 

MCPaudiTT...you'll have to let me know if you get distribution...not many of us around with this setup...and its SLICK. I love it. No OEM radio on my part either so the top is dedicated to the EFU4U. Still have a analog boost gauge and oil pressure...but rely on the EFU4U most the time as its just a glance away right in front of you in the cluster. Only negative...with the roadster, top down...sunny day...you usually have a hard time reading the cluster info on the DIS display. 

Do you have to send the EFU control unit in to allow for the accel meter useage? I keep reading to see if I need a flash update to it...but don't really believe its needed? Have considered making use of the V1 feature too...but I'd want to tear the actual V1 unit apart...totally hide it in the car so I'd never see it again...but can't bring myself to spend that kind of cash just to tear it apart! 



Joe


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a 3U, which doesn't do Valentine, but had other addins (like the accelerometer - just wired in and enabled in the settings). It is no longer offered as far as I know. I don't think the 4U has options other than the Valentine which is enabled with a code that is specific to each unit.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I will have to dig out my manual...I thought I had some other options I could play with as well beyond the Valentine...though...guess if the options aren't available anymore...

That stinks!

Joe


----------

